# Low dose aspirin in pregnancy (re pre-eclampsia)



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Maz

Would appreciate your advice (once again!).

I am 17 weeks pregnant at the moment and on consultant's prescription have been taking 75mg aspirin each day since 12 weeks in hope of reducing the chances of pre-eclampsia developing.  (I developed it in my first pregnancy leading to premature delivery of DD).

I got a new pack of aspirin today (from different manufacturer) which says (unlike last pack) that it should not be taken in later stages of pregnancy. What would count as "later stages" (third trimester?) and should I be asking consultant about stopping taking it when I get to that stage?  I guess it's a question of weighing up risks re possible effects of aspirin on baby agaiinst risks of pre-eclampsia but from what I have read, the jury still seems to be out on effectiveness of aspirin re pre-eclampsia so it would be useful to know if there are significant risks to the baby from aspirin.

Thanks in advance for any light you can shed.  

Ellie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Ellie,

The increased risks with aspirin (and all NSAIDs) is in third tri after 28 weeks but this is in assosciation with doses used for pain relief (300mg plus) Low dose 75mg can be used throughout pregnancy if clinically indicated. As you say it is a case of weighing up risk v benefit. Given your history then it is appropriate and will be fine to continue. Like you say evidence for use in preventing pre-eclampsia isn't overwhelming but it is a recognised treatment so worth trying at least.

Hope this helps 
Maz x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks, Maz.  Much appreciated.

Thanks again.

Ellie


----------

